# Need Autofeeder Recommendations



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

hey everyone...like the title says, im in need of an autofeeder. grandmother passed away this morning and i don't know how long i'll be gone for.  i don't know anything about autofeeders, except those blocks that you buy, that slowly dissolve and let food out and i don't wanna go that route. if anyone would recommend one, that'd be great...i'd appreciate it!! 

i just put in five small acei's about a week or two ago...and i'm getting the jittery parent feeling, like the levels of my water (NH4,NO2/3.....) might get bad while i'm gone. i did a 25-30% change last night....so i'm thinking about jumping back into the daily water changes and then a 25-30% water change the last day, before i leave. how does that sound? the acei's are small...about an inch and thin...and i had zeros across the board before i put them in...my tank's a 33g. thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your grandma.

For autofeeders, I like this one:

Eheim Automatic Feeder

Works well, reliable, simple design, plus it's not overly expensive.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sorry about your loss

+1 on the eheim, i have a different design that is digital and it doesnt have the ventilation fan like the eheim, last time i went away the moisture gunked up the food, it was pretty stinky. it would probably work better on a cold water setup... im going to replace it with the eheim before i go out of town again cuz that was gross and when the food is wet like that it doesnt even fall into the tank so it doesnt do its job + makes a mess.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks! i might swing by roger's and see what they got there. i didn't know these thing would cost that much.

what about the water readings? should i do all those water changes so that when i leave...it'll be fresh?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yep get the water really low on nitrates before you go and dont set the feeder to feed much, they dont need much/day if your just gone for a week or two


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. We have Aqua Nova food timers on route, identical to the Eheim at a better price. If you are needing one right away, I would agree the Eheim is the best choice.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

rasta, thanks for you input. do you have any reading material on this?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

what about finding someone to baby sit your tank?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> rasta, thanks for you input. do you have any reading material on this?


www.novaeuro.com


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

rasta, that link's not working.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> what about finding someone to baby sit your tank?


yeah, it looks like i'm going to end up doing that.


----------

